# Let's make an anti-spanking resources sticky



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

_*anti-spanking resources*_

Playful Parenting by Cohen

www.ezzo.info

www.nospank.net

www.neverhitachild.org

http://www.nopunish.net/

http://www.umich.edu/~urecord/0405/Sept13_04/24.shtml

This is what I have so far. What can you add? As always, advocacy of spanking is not desired or permitted in this forum.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

The Natural Child Project - search for "hitting," "spanking," and "spanked."


----------



## annab (Mar 25, 2003)

I particularly like the way this one addresses the questions of religion and spanking:

http://www.stophitting.com/

http://www.geocities.com/cddugan/homepage.html

American Academy of Pediatrics:
http://www.aap.org/advocacy/childhealthmonth/spank.htm


----------



## sagira (Mar 8, 2003)

*Resources that are against spanking:*

The Positive Discipline Series by Jane Nelsen and positivediscipline.com (no spanking and no punishment)
Dr. Phil and drphil.com (against spanking but uses imposed consequences, time-out)
La Leche League and its catalog of books
The Dr. Sears Library (also uses time-out)
Natural Family Living book (by the publishers of Mothering)

What I find great about the aforementioned resources is that they not only say "don't spank" but tell you all the things you can do that are much more helpful to your children and you.

It's great to be with fellow non-spankers!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

For Christian mothers struggling over what the bible says about spanking.









The Rod: An Indepth Examination
Also, Gentle Christian Mothers for ap advice, studies, and references for Christian mamas.


----------



## Bippity (Sep 12, 2003)

Not directly about spanking, but here's a link to some useful information about not doing Time Outs:

http://www.alfiekohn.org/parenting/to.htm


----------



## foreverinbluejeans (Jun 21, 2004)

Without Spanking or Spoiling, Elizabeth Crary


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

A great book that helps deals with the parent's desire to spank is:

*The Truth Will Set You Free* by Alice ******

I've bought and read most, if not all, of the gentle discipline books. They're great. They are full of great ideas. I use them and love them. However, I discovered that I still had this inner urge to spank. I can't explain it; I just felt compelled sometimes to spank or to strike fear in my dc that I would spank. (Writing this is awfully humbling.) So, a friend who sits on the nospank board gave me this book and it transformed me. DH and I both read it thoroughly separately and to each other. Here is a bit about it from the nospank website.

Quote:

In this book Alice ****** provides an accessible guide to understanding and breaking the centuries old 'cycle of violence'. In addition, she helps provide insight into how acknowledging our childhood experiences can help in developing a 'cycle of nurturing' that can lead us as individuals and a culture in more authentic, engaged and creative directions.
Some other books by ******:

*For Your Own Good*

*Thou Shalt Not Be Aware: Society's Betrayal of the Child*

I haven't read these last two so I can't recommend them.


----------



## lioralourie (Aug 22, 2004)

here's another link.

It has concise quotations of studies supporting each major point. If you want to go one step further, to prepare for true debate about the subject, there's also an outline of the pro-spanking pov.

http://www.religioustolerance.org/spankin4.htm


----------



## kathipaul (Sep 24, 2004)

The book I am currently reading, Becoming the parent you want to be has great ideas about being a gentle parent.

For example, it says that hitting, slapping ,biting, etc are all just a phase that many children go through as they learn to communicate.

The authors suggest the following:
1. Set a limit - try to anticipate when it is going to happen and stay calm
2. Honor the impulse - the child is trying to communicate something
3. Give social info - "Slapping hurts."
4. Redirect
5. Don't hit back.


----------



## lovemybaby (Jun 29, 2003)

2 more anti-spanking sites:
http://www.stoptherod.net
http://www.parentinginjesusfootsteps.org


----------



## wendeew (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamelamama*
_*anti-spanking resources*_

Playful Parenting by Cohen

www.ezzo.info

www.nospank.net

www.neverhitachild.org

http://www.nopunish.net/

http://www.umich.edu/~urecord/0405/Sept13_04/24.shtml

This is what I have so far. What can you add? As always, advocacy of spanking is not desired or permitted in this forum.









I joined just so I could respond to this post. I spanked my son today. I felt so out of control. I know it is wrong, but I didn't know what else to do. Time out, restrictions, dr phills method, nothing seems to be working. Thank you for this info. I'm going to keep on working on it.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendeew*
I joined just so I could respond to this post. I spanked my son today. I felt so out of control. I know it is wrong, but I didn't know what else to do. Time out, restrictions, dr phills method, nothing seems to be working. Thank you for this info. I'm going to keep on working on it.









If you feel comfortable you can start a post in this forum about the specific discipline issues you are having. Some of the mamas here blow me away with their incredible ideas and knowledge. Things that I most always don't think of on my own. I'm getting through it with their help.







I think about spanking almost every day...because that is the way I was raised. Forgive yourself and start over...every minute is new.


----------



## Mama04 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hello i just wanted to thank all of you for these Web sites i hate the thought of spanking my daughter and she laugh at me when i try any Discipline. I have spanked her just becouse i was at the end of my wits but i must not spank her hard becouse like always she laughts at me and keeps on doing what she is doing. Im trying to get so sort of Discipline started in this house. I know if i dont i will be in troble later,


----------

